# "Thump" noises



## SlapTag (May 1, 2013)

Hey peeps at HHC,

so i have a 3 month and a half hedgie and have noticed he makes some strange noises at times. It's almost as if he was mimicking a drum, it sounds thump thump thump (i think he does it with his lungs) 

Im curious about what's this sound for. He'll do it before going to sleep, when finding a dark spot or just randomly. 

Thank you c:


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

Hunh. My hedgehog kind of hiccups - a full body twitch, and he's about 3 months. I'm told around here that it's a baby self-comforting mechanism when he's trying to settle in to sleep. He doesn't make a noise when he does it though. He makes these little ticking sounds in his nose, and whistles in his sleep though.


----------



## SlapTag (May 1, 2013)

Yeah i think thats pretty much it, thank you!


----------

